# Roy Undethill - The Bench Hook



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Roy Underhill's take on the ever useful Bench Hook. 

As we would expect, Roy manages to pack a whole lot of tool technique even into something so simple.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Cameraman must be on break. Message says "Video does not exist". 









 





 
.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Hmmm, sorry. Just fixed it... Try it again


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

Yeah, I woulda used a bandsaw and been done in a quarter the time. It was an interesting tutorial on cutting techniques though.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Thanks for the video. You are right, a lot of interesting detail for "just" a bench hook.

+1 on using the bandsaw to cut out most of the waste.

I would make the curve on my 12in disc sander. I learned about the cutting compass though.

I wonder if Roy was being honest about never using a chisel plane before.

For Roy being in the Lie-Nielson workshop must be like the proverbial kid in a candy shop. I feel jealous.


----------



## Billy De (Jul 19, 2009)

Tom good video thanks for sharing.

Gary,Dave you are both right doing this with machines would be a lot quicker and simpler but what would you learn from that?

JMHO but I don't think that is what Roy is all about,These sort of jobs bench hooks, shooting boards, oil stone boxes,tool chests where jobs done by first year apprentices so that they could gain transferable skills that will serve them later.

Just take one simple point did you see how Roy found the centre point for the radius with his dividers,simple, cool,a method that is older than the hills but how are you so posed to know if no one has ever shown you.

Just my take on the thing he is keeping alive traditional skills that can and will serve people now and in the future.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Good video but that wore me out just watching the way he did that. I like the part of him using the hook to secure the wood in the vise.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I certainly agree that a bandsaw would be faster... But as it was pointed out earlier - it's also about maintaining the skills of old... That's why I posted it :laughing:

A perfect example of this method in use for you guys is a wedged or keyed scarf joint in timber frame construction... Good luck trying to cut a scarf joint on a 12-20 foot long 10"x10" timber! The same technique is used for that just on a much larger scale.

I have to admit I had never seen a hook used in a vise as a hold down before and that's pretty dang cool!

Thank y'all for the feed-back.


----------



## railaw (Nov 15, 2011)

I need to make bench hooks and was excited about this video .... Until I watched it. It actually was very interesting as mr under hill usually is but geez, it'd take me till next summer to get two of those done. On the other hand, I have all the necessary tools....


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Go for it man... I bet you could make one in under 10 min!


----------



## HandToolGuy (Dec 10, 2011)

firemedic said:


> Go for it man... I bet you could make one in under 10 min!


Yes, definitely go for it. I am going to. 

I made a couple of "the other" bench hooks and use them every day, but that video is compelling.

If you have a sharp backsaw and some good sharp chisels, it shouldn't take all that long.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Building bench hooks using this technique in view of todays technology is more about therapy of losing oneself in the job thus helping to stem the stress of the day. Does everybody have paring chisels...or rather does anyone except Roy have paring chisels?


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

burkhome said:


> Does everybody have paring chisels...or rather does anyone except Roy have paring chisels?


haha, yeah really huh! I have one but it's 1-3/4" wide. It's sort of a mini-slick. They are tough to find.


----------



## EWerner (Oct 14, 2010)

I have been watching Roy Underhill's Woodwright Shop for years and the one thing that sticks in my mind is how his tools are always razor sharp. I imagine he spends a great deal of time keeping his tools tuned up. 

Yes the bench hook is simple but it takes great skill to make it nearly perfect. I also play trumpet and one can practice a simple scale over and over again until it is perfect (which is impossible to make perfect). So one can practice making bench hooks, lots of them, with hand tools or power tools until one is proficient in each of the tasks. Just stopping a cut right at a line can be challenging.

Great video.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

firemedic said:


> haha, yeah really huh! I have one but it's 1-3/4" wide. It's sort of a mini-slick. They are tough to find.


I have a 3/4" Buck Brothers Paring Chisel from my wife's great uncle. It's probably near 100 years old as are the other tools that I have of his. It is the chisel that I use most often. I can't imagine fine tuning a M&T joint or dovetail without it!!


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

That's an awesome video. I'm amazed at how quickly he can work with saw and chisel. A bench hook was one of my first jigs. Course it was just some ply screwed together but it has been one of the most useful things in my shop. I like this narrow one. May have to try it some time.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Yeah, it's a good technique to know. He used the same technique to make the curved pieces of a turning saw. It's certainly quicker than sawing curves in thick stock... In a hand tool world that is.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Thanks for the video Tom. Roy is one of my favorite woodworkers. It's unique to see no corded tools. There's so few of us on this forum that are into traditional woodworking. With such little emphasis on handwork, I see an art that could be dieing out. With cabinetry, many of the custom shops have gone by the wayside, to the large production shops, selling in box stores and other retail outlets. 

Some of the complaints are that it takes too long, and there is so little time. Hopefully through forums, woodworking methods can stay alive.

BTW, watching Roy skim off the chunks made me wonder why he didn't use a crank neck paring chisel. That's what they are for. Other uses are cleaning out dadoes, rabbets, and mortises. That little bit of angle to the chisel makes paring more comfortable. Here's my little collection.









 







.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> Thanks for the video Tom. Roy is one of my favorite woodworkers. It's unique to see no corded tools. There's so few of us on this forum that are into traditional woodworking. With such little emphasis on handwork, I see an art that could be dieing out. With cabinetry, many of the custom shops have gone by the wayside, to the large production shops, selling in box stores and other retail outlets.
> 
> Some of the complaints are that it takes too long, and there is so little time. Hopefully through forums, woodworking methods can stay alive.
> 
> ...


 Sweet...They look expensive.


----------



## lawrence (Nov 14, 2009)

great vid Tom, thanks for sharing. I use a 1 foot wide and a 2 footer......but two 4" makes better sense . I also have a slot routed in one of my benches that holds a rosewood cleat that I use to push against


I dont think those were Roys tools...they just didnt seem sharp enough...lol


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Mike, I'd be afraid to use them nice crank neck chisels with a mallet for fear of bending them! I image they'd be pretty nice for paring dados, grooves and rabbets though!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

burkhome said:


> Sweet...They look expensive.


They probably were, but none of them were bought new. All were from flea markets, garage sales, etc. Ya gotta keep your eyes open. Some of those were just sittin' at the bottom of a box along with screwdrivers and pliers. most $4 -$5. Handtools could go 3 for $10.









 







.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> They probably were, but none of them were bought new. All were from flea markets, garage sales, etc. Ya gotta keep your eyes open. Some of those were just sittin' at the bottom of a box along with screwdrivers and pliers. most $4 -$5. Handtools could go 3 for $10.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sounds like a nice score... I just don't have that kind of luck or maybe I just don't have the time to look. Anyway they sure do look nice.


----------

